# a good man gone



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

saw this on fishing buddy today figured there would be several here who would like to know rest in piece 
http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... /homepage/


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Almost a month gone, but not forgotten.
His avatar from another site.


----------

